# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Miss Thailand 2007

## schiene

Nicht mein Typ,wwirkt irgendwie zu künstlich,ohne Ausstrahlung.

----------


## schiene

Für unser Phommelchen,hier die Miss Schweiz


und die Miss Deutschland

----------


## schiene

Hier seht ihr alle Kandidatinen welche für die Miss Thailandwahl nominiert waren.
Na,welche wäre eure Nr.1?
1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.

21.

22.

23.

24.

25.

26.

27.

28.

29.

30.

31.

32.

33.

34.

35.

36.

37.

38.

39.

40.

41.

42.

43.

----------

1. Pudern würde ich ohne Kompromisse jede von ihnen. 


2. Die nehm mal die 13

----------


## big_cloud

Die Nr 41 hat so was gewisses

----------


## schiene

Ich bleib bei meiner Somlak!
Also mir persönlich gefällt auf den Bildern keine so 100%ig
In die enger Wahl würden Nr.31,37 und 40 kommen.

----------


## odd

Schliesse mich Phommels Meinung an. Im Notfall schon alle.

Aber warum Thailand bei einer Miss Universum oder World Wahl ohne viel Proteste teilnimmt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Ansonsten ist jeglicher Zentimeter von Haut, der zuviel gezeigt wird verpoehnt. Gab es in der Vergangenheit schon einige Artikel darueber zu lesen. Wie war das nochmals mit der Studentin...?

Hier wird es akzeptiert. Irgendwas beisst sich.

----------


## schiene

Im Jahr 1965 hat Thailand einmal die Wahl zur Miss Universe gewonnen.
Ihr Name war Apasra Hongsakula.

----------


## odd

Sind fuer mich aber alle keine reinrassigen Thais.

Wer zu dunkel, die Nase zu klein und nicht mindestens 165cm gross ist, faellt durch das Raster.

----------


## schiene

Thailand besteht nicht nur aus dem Isaan.

----------


## schiene

Bild 1 und 25 schauen mir eher nach Katoy aus oder

----------


## big_cloud

hab das eh nich so mit den Misses

Ich bin nicht perfekt also warum sollte meine Partnerin perfekt sein
hab lieber jemanden der mit mir durch dick und duenn geht, auch wenn ich mal nen Pfund "zuviel" mehr im Arm halte

----------


## Joseph

Wie kommt es nur, dass mir beim Betrachten all der Schönheiten oft die thailändische Redensart สวยแต่รูป จูบไม่หอม (suei dtae rub - juub mai hoom) einfällt: schön ist nur die (äußere) Gestalt - wenn man sie küsst, duften sie nicht?

Im übrigen würde ich auf Anhieb Nr. 13 wählen, die scheint so raffiniert zu sein, dass sie noch glaubwürdig ein ganz unschuldiges Gesicht rüberbringen kann....

Joseph

----------


## Met Prik

Nr. 37 koennte mich interessieren ...

----------


## schiene

> Nr. 37 koennte mich interessieren ...


Da haben wir ja den gleichen Geschmack,ich laß dir aber anstandshalber den Vortritt.

----------


## Met Prik

Sehr anstaendig von dir

----------


## Hua Hin

> Schiene postete:
> Also mir persönlich gefällt auf den Bildern keine so 100%ig


Schiene, irgendwas läuft da bei Dir falsch.  ::  

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst. Die Nr. 21 kenn`ich schon aus ner
Online-Dating Börse.  ::

----------


## Joseph

schiene schreibt: 
"Im Jahr 1965 hat Thailand einmal die Wahl zur Miss Universe gewonnen.
Ihr Name war Apasra Hongsakula. "

Vielleicht interessiert es jemanden hier: Sie hat einen Vetter der Königin geheiratet (Titel: Momrachawong) und mit ihm einen Sohn.
Dessen Titel ist nur noch "Momluang" (beim thailändischen Adel haben die Kinder immer den jeweils nächst niedrigen Adelstitel)

Nach ihrer Scheidung heiratete sie einen anderen hochrangigen, jedoch nicht adligen Herrn, hat auch einen Sohn mit diesem, sein Titel ist lediglich "Herr..."

Sie ist auch heute in Th noch sehr bekannt...

Joseph

----------

Wo haben die den die Klamotten her ?? Sehn ja gräßlich aus.

René

----------


## Daniel Sun

Na mir scheint, ihr habt euch schon die besten rausgepickt...

...aber egal, da ich nicht gerne teile, zumindest die Mädels nicht, nehme ich mal die die übrigbleiben. 
 :cool:

----------

Nee, nee, ich nehm die Nr. 14.

René

----------


## odd

> Thailand besteht nicht nur aus dem Isaan.


Wie kommst Du darauf?

Nicht nur im Isaan bieten sie diese Merkmale, auch im Sueden und Westen des Landes.

Die typischen Fernseh- und Werbegesichter bekomme ich im Normalfall nur in Bangkok zu Gesicht.

----------


## Hua Hin

Hab noch mal nachgesehen wegen der Nr. 21

Hier der Text

*i am ladyboy 
i want who love me not mind me ladyboy and understan me evrything about me is ladyboy 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I want to meet a Male 
with age from 20 to 60 

and I want to meet for Friendship, Romance, Marriage or Other. 

i want to meet who understan me evry thing know me lady boy not mind me* 

Jedenfalls wird die Körpergrösse mit 175 cm angegeben.

Ist jetzt die Anzeige oder die Lady ein Fake?  ::

----------


## schiene

> Hab noch mal nachgesehen wegen der Nr. 21
> 
> Hier der Text
> 
> *i am ladyboy 
> i want who love me not mind me ladyboy and understan me evrything about me is ladyboy 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I want to meet a Male 
> ...


Alter 18
Größe:175
Maße:33-26-38
Gewicht:55
mehr zu den Girls findet ihr hier:
http://mtu.ch7.com/vote/template.html

----------

Aus dem Bett schuppsen würd ich sie alle, ein Bein nach rechts und eins nach links!

Wenn ich wählen müsste, Nr. 1- 41

----------


## schiene

also vernaschst du auch ab und wann nen Katoy?

----------

It's great man!

----------


## schiene

> It's great man!


dann schon lieber die Paris,aber da sind wir ja schon wieder in nem anderen Thread

----------


## walter

darf ich die nr. 29.........
schiene kannst du nachsehen ob diese dame "sauber" ist?

----------


## schiene

> darf ich die nr. 29.........
> schiene kannst du nachsehen ob diese dame "sauber" ist?


jo,hübsch isse
Alter:19
Gewicht:42
Größe:165
Maße:31-24-33

 สุพิชา พินิจ (เตย) 
อายุ :  19 ปี  
สัดส่วน :  31-24-33 
ส่วนสูง :  168 เซนติเมตร 
น้ำหนัก :  42 กิโลกรัม  
การศึกษา :  ปริญญาตรี ปี2 คณะนิเทศศาสตร์ มหาวิทยาลัยรังสิต 


โหวตให้ผู้เข้าประกวดได้เพียงคนเดียวเท่านั้นนะ  คะ

----------


## walter

na ja, ein bisschen zu alt...
but i am goodhearted and handsome......

----------


## schiene

> na ja, ein bisschen zu alt...
> but i am goodhearted and handsome......

----------


## walter

schiene,
das war die feststellung einer mir äusserst bekannten thailändischen artistin   ::

----------


## schiene

> schiene,
> das war die feststellung einer mir äusserst bekannten thailändischen artistin


wie jetzt?die dir Bekannte steht also auf Frauen?Oder hat sie das für dich gesagt? Bin ich eigentlich auch lesbisch wenn ich nur auf Frauen stehe

----------


## walter

und ob du lesbisch bist! bei den bildchen
natürlich war ich gemeint   ::

----------


## schiene

Hier noch ne andere Misswahl 2007 in Thailand





Thanyarat Jirapatpakorn (C) poses with runners-up Parawee Chapakorn (L) and Pimchanok Hongsopa after winning the Miss Tiffany's Universe transsexual beauty pageant in the Thai resort city of Pattaya, about 150 km (93 miles) southeast of Bangkok May 11, 2007. [Reuters]

----------


## schiene

noch ein paar Bilder aus Patty

----------

Schiene würde mal gerne, aber er getraut sich nicht.......  ::

----------


## schiene

ich weiß nicht  zumal von nahen schaun die immer anders als auf Bildern aus.

----------


## schiene

Am Montag war in Vietnam die  Wahl der "Miss Universum"
Die 22-jährige Dayana Mendoza aus Venezuela ist jetzt offiziell die schönste Frau der Welt.

Miss Thailand bekam den 1.Platz bei der Wahl des besten nationlen Kostüms

----------

Lag aber nur an ihrer cleveren Antwort auf die Frage nach dem Unterschied zwischen Männlein und Weiblein!

----------


## Robert

> Lag aber nur an ihrer cleveren Antwort auf die Frage nach dem Unterschied zwischen Männlein und Weiblein!


Klar, der sicherste Wagen seiner Klasse bekommt den Preis auch nur, weil er dabei so schön metallic rote Splitter hinterlassen hat..   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## walter

meine rede, 

latinas   ::

----------

